# A/C compressor clutch 2011 bmw X3 i28



## Crys0420 (Aug 23, 2020)

My suv started lunging in gear with the A/C on with it in gear only. BMW said the tension pully & belt needed replaced. However belt was basically new and the pully was fine. Can anyone tell me about the A/C compressor clutch. If this could be an issue?
Thanks All


----------

